# The A Team theme song



## Blue Tick (Nov 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;lTICZxzKE6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTICZxzKE6I[/video]


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 17, 2007)

I used to watch this in Portuguese as a child in Brazil, one of my few Amercian connections, well this and Punky Brewster and The Munsters also in Portuguese.


----------



## Devin (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, I love the A-team. So many guns and bullets, yet only about 5 people actually got shot throughout the whole history of the show.


----------



## Quickened (Nov 18, 2007)

At one point last year i downloaded the theme and burnt it on a CD. Yes a 1 track CD with just this theme. I felt so epic lol


----------

